# 1st post. newbie ?



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

What would you do ? My home theater is in progress. I have 2 subs, a JBL E250P and a velodyne CT-120. Should I match one of these subs and flank the listening position with them like THX recommends,or get one better sub? I just purchased a 1/3 octave eq ,a radio shack spl meter, and am about to order a Rives test cd. Thanks pwest:surrender: :surrender:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd buy an SVS! :bigsmile:

Hi pwest and welcome to the Shack!

You wouldn't have to match up either one of those really, but you could definitely improve on reaching the lower frequencies with more SPL and less distortion. If I were gonna buy, I step on up and look at an SVS... maybe the PB12-NSD or even a PB12-Plus/2.

What kind of budget are you on? 

What's your room size like (cubic volume)?

And... why did you buy a 1/3 octave eq... no BFD? :scratch:


----------



## pwest (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi again Sonnie Thanks for the reply.I do need a sub upgrade. I fried the JBL 3 days ago during a rock concert, but I have an extended warranty, HOORAY! My room is 17.6x13.6 with 8ft ceiling, but where corner #4 should be, there is a 5.6 wide opening into another room.I am considering installing double doors. The SVS subs are on the short list, along with the HSU VTF-3, or a sunfire off of fleabay.I did not know about the BFD or this site when I bought the eq. I had read about the Rives Audio test cd which is calibrated for the RS spl meter at AVS. I guess I should get a BFD. Thanks again, pwest


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'd look into the BFD at less than 100 bucks... it can work wonders on a sub. You might try out the REW and forego the test CD too. REW has a really good sweep test. Plus I would probably be suspect of those correction values for the RS Meter. Stick with ours here on the Downloads page... matching up to your particular meter model. Definitely check out the BFD | REW Forum.

SVS and HSU are good subs... I prefer SVS for obvious reasons... and they are simply awesome with excellent support too. You can't go wrong with one.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

Sonnie is right, I would EBay what you have and order up an SVS. Go for the PB10. You may be able to still get a "B" stock unit for $350.00 which is a steal. svsubwoofers.com


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

It's always good to have a parametric EQ as well as a 1/3 octave EQ. That way you can get a rough EQ curve to flatten out any big peaks in response and use the parametric to pull (or boost) any problem frequency's.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Pwest if you are a crafty guy, grab the;

Parts Express / Dayton 1cu^ft Subwoofer box
Parts Express / Dayton 500w RMS BASH Sub Amp
TC-Sounds TC-1000 12in sub

In a sealed enclosure you will get anechoic fs of 20-22Hz 92dB and dive as deep as 15Hz no problems.

It will cost about $463 after shipping to do this.

~Bob


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

Any word on what the final choice was???


----------

